# Onde ficam os aplicativos instalados pelo emerge?

## reDy

Olá.

Instalei o gentoo linux há um dia, e estou tendo problemas com o emerge.

Estou tentando instalar o Kmess, e para isso, fiz o seguinte:

```
# emerge net-im/kmess
```

Aparentemente, tudo foi instalado corretamente. Pelo menos é o que diz ao usar a pesquisa: # emerge -s kmess

Porém, não consigo encontrar o arquivo no sistema.

Alguém pode ajudar?

Obrigado desde já.

[]'s

----------

## cassiol

ola,

seja bem vindo  :Very Happy: 

faz o seguinte instala um aplicativo que lhe diz aonde os arquivos foram instalados.

```

emerge app-portage/portage-utils

```

depois

```

qlist net-im/kmess

```

qualquer coisa posta ai denovo..

----------

## reDy

Olá.

Obrigado por responder, ^_^.

Porém...

```
Gentoo ~ # qlist net-im/kmess

Gentoo ~ #
```

O aplicativo aparentemente não retorna nada, ainda que o emerge diga que o Kmess já está instalado no sistema!   :Mad: 

----------

## cassiol

ola,

tenta reinstalar o aplicativo e executa o qlist denovo

aqui funcionou..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> qlist net-im/kmess
> 
> /usr/bin/kmess
> ...

 

----------

## elissoncosta

Tente o comando:

```
# equery f kmess 
```

Para utilizar o comando equery instale o pacote gentoolkit.

--

Elisson Costa

----------

